# Ebay Raketa Space Watch



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

item number: 221200711600

im thinking about purchasing it,, is it worth it, is it even made by raketa or is it just some modern chinese peice of crap with there name on it.

never seen one befor looks like an intresting addition to the collection

any help appreciated

thanks

josh.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I think it's obvious that the dial is not a Copernicus - it's smaller, and is flat and white. The usual Copernicus dial is matt (gray, black or blue):

















there's also a flat dial, but the same style:










The Copernicus movement is 2609.ÐÐŸ (cyrillic ÐŸ is latin P, maybe from precision), this one is very common 2609.ÐÐ.

The ballance bridge is from a different movement, not canted (but it's not unusual, maybe it has been fixed with 'what was available' - very often in mid 80's)

So the watch is not chinese, it's made by Russian parts.

But is an awful franken, I wouldn't put it in a collection.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

thank's for taking the time to respond with such a detailed answer,

looks like i'm going to be sticking to my amphibian's

Josh,


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Great answer from miro 

There's a good thread in the Russian section of watchuseek called "Franken of the week". It's well worth a look to try and familiarise yourself with dodgy Soviet watches.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/franken-week-88091.html


----------

